# Louisiana here with FeLv positive kitty



## Amber Spillman (Oct 25, 2005)

My name is Amber and I volunteer for my town's only no-kill animal shelter. Hurricane Katrina just hit our town in August and afterward a cat found his way to our shelter. As it turns out he has Leukemia and I am on the search for information.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Amber, and welcome to the forum. I applaud you for the good work you're doing for these homeless animals.

You can post your health questions in our Health and Nutrition forum. You can also use the search tool above to search for info in past threads.

Good luck to you and the kitty. How about posting a photo of the cat in Meet My Kitty?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Amber :wink:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Amber Spillman said:


> My name is Amber and I volunteer for my town's only no-kill animal shelter. Hurricane Katrina just hit our town in August and afterward a cat found his way to our shelter. As it turns out he has Leukemia and I am on the search for information.


Welcome to catforum.com!

-HEYHWA


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi I'm Kathryn welcome to the forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi....welcome to the cat forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to a yr old shepX girl Freesia


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Amber!

I'm Christine from also from Louisiana... the south Lafourche area & I'm owned by 6 kitties. What part of LA are you located?
Tallyville has lots of feline info, here's a link... Cat Health Links.


----------



## peache29 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello Amber..

I'm Claude and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Amber!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! I'm Meaghan.


----------

